# Custom Plate



## Dr Diesel (May 6, 2012)

Just seems to look so much better then a standard plate!


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Dr Diesel said:


> Just seems to look so much better then a standard plate!


Love it, but in South Florida most will interpret it as "Dice El", which is Spanish for "He Says"!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Florida does plates like that?


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

we have the European plates here in Puerto Rico which are legal only if sold by our DMV. BUT, there is a catch they say its a personal plate BUT it is not!! they make u pay $100 and THEY give whatever plate is available(so much for personal plates, i asked) on the other hand you can request at the same price your personal plate which would be the square one and have it the way you want it as I have and am waiting for. as for what I chose to be on the plate is DIESEL(that way they stop asking me what the "D" stands for!!)


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Texas is kind of strange like that on certain plates. For example you can get "antique plates" or "classic plates" on older cars but I don't think you can get them as vanity or at least not on the "antique" ones. I actually pay a rather large premium for vanity plates on both my BMW and older Mustang. I have been thinking about doing the truck here lately and just moving plates whenever I get replacement vehicles. I don't think we have wide "euro" style plates like shown above, if we did then I'd probably get some on the BMW and Mercedes.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

@Snipe people just have to request them , here in the Island a lot BMWs have the ilegal ones, I had one and the Policeman told just like this Sir, either you remove the plate or you get $100 fine, guess what I did then and still is, I removed it!!!


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Awesome. I would love a euro style plate on the back to match the ED one I have on the front.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

That's awesome. I'd rock it.

If I didn't have a front plate, I'd have a euro plate


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Axel61 said:


> we have the European plates here in Puerto Rico which are legal only if sold by our DMV. BUT, there is a catch they say its a personal plate BUT it is not!! they make u pay $100 and THEY give whatever plate is available(so much for personal plates, i asked) on the other hand you can request at the same price your personal plate which would be the square one and have it the way you want it as I have and am waiting for. as for what I chose to be on the plate is DIESEL(that way they stop asking me what the "D" stands for!!)


Wish the US would do that


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

3ismagic# said:


> Awesome. I would love a euro style plate on the back to match the ED one I have on the front.


Is that legal to do in your state?


----------

